# Giant 'rays



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I have been influenced and now been watching more of the youtube videos of monsterfish. too bad the american or chinese paddlefish can't be a bit smaller...interesting fish.

Thanks to that person...i'm starting to be addicted to looking at monsterfish.

Anyways, though i'd share this photo with ray lovers.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL! I hope it wuzn't me! HAHAHA!!

Buddy... bring over a USB drive =) i got quite a few episodes of monster fish! Would luv to share it with u my friend!
I got the ones about the catfish which is definitely interesting how it infiltrated europe and ate all it's native fish! And the ones with the giant ID sharks! And espisodes of gars and monster catfish!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

should see this video on youtube of this guy catching a zebra pleco in a texas pond. it was like thick! sockeye salmon thick.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Got a link? HAHA!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

i think i ID'ed this pleco wrong.

here's the link:
YouTube - A wild Pleco at lake Calaveras, TX.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

That is definitely a Common Pleco =) No worries! I think i've seen something at Rogers Aquatic similar size~ Pretty crazy


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep Jackson's right. That's definitely a common, or Pterygoplichthys pardalis.


----------

